# How many Terminators?



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,

I was discussing with a friend the number of each kind of mini he runs. I mentioned I had found a good deal at an LGS of 10 Terminators for $25. He informed me that I would never actually need more than 10, ever. 
I'm just curious to know how many Termies other players keep on hand.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Terminators are like cake, you can never have too much.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Terminators are like cake, you can never have too much.


This. :goodpost:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm new to the gaming side of 40k Jace, and I'm not too pushed on competitive side, at the mo I'm putting together 1500pts of Spacemarines with as many Termies as possible without being daft. They are great models and assault cannons rock, and no matter what army you face 15-20 of these bad boys will give anyone a major headache


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I play DeathWing. So far I have 20 terminators for that, 5 for my fleshtearers, 5 for my Legion of the Damned, plus a couple of T.Armoured rune priests, a couple of T.Armoured Librarians, a T.Armoured Chaplain, and a couple of Chaos ones knocking around somewhere. Oh, and Logan grimnar. So I can use an awful lot of Terminators if I choose


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

You should never field any terminators, ever. 

best regards

your enemy's army.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Igniskhin said:


> You should never field any terminators, ever.
> 
> best regards
> 
> your enemy's army.


Uh-huh.:biggrin:

Well, I think I'm going to proceed with picking the Termies up since I'm sure ill end up using them.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If you're running a vanilla army, I find the max you need of either type is ten, as beyond that is a massive points sink unless you're playing apocalypse. However, if you're playing a DW list or Loganwing then you might need as many as 50 assorted terminators depending on the amount of points you're playing. Personally, I never use more than 5, and I have a distaste for them anyway, preferring sternguard or DA vets as a more reliable and flexible unit.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've seen someone run 20 termies in quite a nasty 1500pt army... but generally I think 10 is about the limit. I would probably go further then that and say that 5-6 is about as many as most would ever use in a 1500pt game, unless they specifically formed their army around termies (such as termies and character in an LRC).

In larger games the numbers will rocket as you'll have more 'free' points for fun units (rather then the meat and potatoes of HQ and a couple of scoring units)... but I rarely play anything other then 1500pts or Apoc.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

2000+ on my BA army means 10-15 termies apoc means about 30 i think, i could filed more, a SW friend of mine has over 50 to field


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> If you're running a vanilla army, I find the max you need of either type is ten, as beyond that is a massive points sink unless you're playing apocalypse. However, if you're playing a DW list or Loganwing then you might need as many as 50 assorted terminators depending on the amount of points you're playing. Personally, I never use more than 5, and I have a distaste for them anyway, preferring sternguard or DA vets as a more reliable and flexible unit.


Pardon me for lack of knowledge, why a preference to Sternguard?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

They have marine stats, but with 2 base attacks and Ld 9. They also have access to special ammo and cheap combi weapons which makes them excellent for mid-range firepower, with hellfire rounds (poisoned 2+), vengeance (AP3), kraken (AP4, but longer range), and dragonfire (ignore cover). This makes a mess of most infantry formations, and the ability to specialise (e.g. 10 combi meltas, plasmas or flamers) means they can be dedicated to take out specific units. furthermore, the base 2 attacks means they're not sloppy on the charge either, so works well in combination with a librarian. The ability to take 2 special weapons in a 5 man squad means they can be a mobile firebase from the safety of a rhino, or act as scoring units when played with Kantor. Finally, they can be used as cheap suicide melta units in drop pods, except they actually have a chance of surviving. Basically extremely flexible in how you kit them out and play them, and are efficient at what they do best.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Pardon me for lack of knowledge, why a preference to Sternguard?


Specialist ammunition which will melt your face. 

That, combined with awesome wargear options. And special ammunition. :wink:


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> They have marine stats, but with 2 base attacks and Ld 9. They also have access to special ammo and cheap combi weapons which makes them excellent for mid-range firepower, with hellfire rounds (poisoned 2+), vengeance (AP3), kraken (AP4, but longer range), and dragonfire (ignore cover). This makes a mess of most infantry formations, and the ability to specialise (e.g. 10 combi meltas, plasmas or flamers) means they can be dedicated to take out specific units. furthermore, the base 2 attacks means they're not sloppy on the charge either, so works well in combination with a librarian. The ability to take 2 special weapons in a 5 man squad means they can be a mobile firebase from the safety of a rhino, or act as scoring units when played with Kantor. Finally, they can be used as cheap suicide melta units in drop pods, except they actually have a chance of surviving. Basically extremely flexible in how you kit them out and play them, and are efficient at what they do best.


Quick off topic question. Should I use them in a Salamander squad??


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want to, sure. The combi-meltas go well with Vulkan, and tthey're good in small units in rhinos to support a main assault unit. Basically they fit in almost any marine list depending on how you play them.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, now I'm thinking of those instead... the Sternguard that is. I still need to figure an all 'round HQ unit as it is.
Ezekiel how many Stern do you take?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've got 60 Blood Angel Terminators, a BA terminator captain, chaplain, and two terminator librarians. I've also got 10 Imperial Fists terminators and 10 Raptors terminators. I've got about 20 more that are in a box somewhere that will probably end up as BA.

So, yeah, get as many as you feel like.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Go Deathwing FTW!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I love Terminators, I have 10 for my Raven Guard, 11 Grey Knights, 5 Blood Angels, and 5 Death Guard.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I take between 5-10 depending on what I'm playing. In medium games of around 1500-2000, to run with an HQ I usually take 8 so they fit inside a rhino, then with 3-5 combis and sometimes a power weapon. If podding, I take 10 all with various combis, and if running small units of 5 they tend to be in las/plas razorbacks. At smaller points levels (500-1000) I tend to stick to 5, then the HQ can run with them in a razorback.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I take between 5-10 depending on what I'm playing. In medium games of around 1500-2000, to run with an HQ I usually take 8 so they fit inside a rhino, then with 3-5 combis and sometimes a power weapon. If podding, I take 10 all with various combis, and if running small units of 5 they tend to be in las/plas razorbacks. At smaller points levels (500-1000) I tend to stick to 5, then the HQ can run with them in a razorback.


They fit in Rhinos and Razorbacks? For whatever reason I thought the codex states they're too big. I'm at work and have no way at all to check on that.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

You're right Jace, it specifically states in the Rhino/Razorback entry that neither vehicle may carry models wearing Terminator Armor


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't make that clear - I was talking about sternguard who are power armoured veterans (hence able to fit in rhinos/razors as they don't have termie armour).


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

All Of Them.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Sorry, I didn't make that clear - I was talking about sternguard who are power armoured veterans (hence able to fit in rhinos/razors as they don't have termie armour).


Actually, that was totally my fault. I brain farted when a loan applicant interrupted my lunch break, thus resulting in DERP. Ezekiel, at the time I knew what you were talking about when I first read this. Also, thank you for answering my question regarding the Sternguards.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Land Raiders, Stormravens, Inquisitorial Chimeras, and some IA vehicles to include Thunderhawks, Caestus Assault Rams, and Imperor Class Titans can take terminators.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Land Raiders, Stormravens, Inquisitorial Chimeras, and some IA vehicles to include Thunderhawks, Caestus Assault Rams, and Imperor Class Titans can take terminators.


If an Emperor Class Titan couldn't carry Terminators then its a sad day.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I have quite a few terminators. I really like them. I have 30 Raven Guard Terminators, 10 (so far) Wolf Guard TDA, 15 Grey Knight TDA, and 5 (so far) Carcharodon TDA. I will most likely be picking up another 5-10 boxes of Grey knights, 5 boxes of Wolf Guard and another 3 boxes of reg terminators for my Carcharodons


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I currently have 11, but plan on extending that to 21 once I start getting into larger point games (2k). I could of course change my list around entirely and get 36 of them into the same point bracket. I only plan on having 21 of them around though.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Have you guys seen the rules for the Caestus Assault Ram? Can we say Assault Terminator spam? I'd love to take two of these with 10 Lightning Claw terminators each.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Generally speaking you won't use more than ten Terminators in "normal" games unless you're playing Deathwing or something.

I'm running two units of five with cyclone missile launchers in my most current Blood Angels list from 1,750-2K points. Since I have a Priest attached to one unit and tend to walk both squads beside one another I've found that they're worth the investment as they can contribute to shooting pretty much any target (I won't generally aim them at Land Raiders or Monoliths, but other than that everything else is fair game) and aren't easily killed except by massed AP2 firepower.

With vanilla Marines I suggest using Terminators as part of a Thunderbubble list.


----------



## Stitchmysmile (Dec 10, 2011)

Gks can run termies as troop choices


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I run DA so Deathwing and I have the entire Deathwing company so around 100 on hand for apoc games. Though the most I have ever used in a non-apoc game is around 25. Lets be honest having 5 terms with lightning claws and an apothecary in the unit is great. Especially when you attach a chaplain. The rest tend to run assault cannons or sometimes lightning claws with one having a cyclone missile launcher.


----------

